# Homemade Nutella Firecrackers Made With Hash Tire You Out?



## Sealight (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, a question for anyone taht knows the answer. I recently made a batch of firecrackers, a good dab of nutella on 2 crackers, and about .4 grams of powdered hash, then make an oreo out of it, and bake it for 22m at 160C and then eat, loved it, got a really good high, that seriously still had a thick buzz hanging around 8 hours after. Anyways, I took one yesterday and the day before, and I just feel like really tired, like a weight on my shoulders, I'm not sure if eating cannabis could have some drowsy effects after or what. It was brown hash if that matters. 
Otherwise it was great, more efficient than smoking it by a lot i'd say, i've never had weed, only get hash around here, but i'm not sure if it's the same, but atleast with hash, I've had a lot better experiences eating it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

Since processing hash takes out a lot of the impurities from the plant, you pack more active THC into a smaller edible thus making it either easier to eat or better tasting. I have been playing around with unpressed hash or kief in edibles for a while. 

.2 grams is usually the norm when it comes to moderate-strong doses. .4 grams would be a very large dose. You sound like a heavy consumer, so it wasn't a problem but a less seasoned consumer would get fairly messed up from that.

As for the drowsy/tired effect, your body is still processing the THC in it. If you want to avoid this eat a bit less. Last time I went over board, I felt stoned the whole next day at work, random cotton mouth, drowsy, distortion of vision and sounds, foggy thoughts. I just rolled with it. 

Anyways, I don't know what your question is exactly. If it is hash vs Weed, I would say Hash is the way to go with edibles, unless you are making canna butter with shake/trim/shitty weed.


----------



## Sealight (Jun 9, 2011)

My question was just mostly does it make you tired, also though is cooking with hash better than weed? Since it's stornger obviously but is it more cost effective? And Actually my first experience with mariuana was about 3 months ago so I'm pretty new to the whole thing, and the .4 grams really really fucked me up haha. Thanks for the info tho that helped alot.


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

Hash vs. Weed is a personal opinion. I prefer hash, but a lot of people use trim and shake for making cannabutter.

I have been smoking for 3 months(?) fairly consistently. I wouldn't say I have a super high tolerance but it is higher than most and I notice I need more weed to get stoned then before. The problem with edibles is the varying strength of the weed going in and of course how much you need to ingest.

I would say make more firecrackers with less hash/weed in them. Eat one, wait 1 hour without smoking. If you feel nothing, eat some more. Wait another hour. Rinse and repeat.

Certain thing work better with weed, certain things with Hash. Making cannaoil/butter just means you extracted the THC from the raw plant then used that product. Hash adds a step by first removing the THC from the plant material. This means you don't need to make cannaoil/butter and strain out spent plant material, during which you could potentially waste product or fuck it up during the cooking process. Using hash basically cuts out one of the longest steps in cooking with cannabis.


----------



## Sealight (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok awesome man thanks, I'll give that a try, making em less strong but eating em more consistently, thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

If you want something amazing do half nutella half peanut butter.

Your mind will be BLOWN.


----------



## Sealight (Jun 10, 2011)

haha sweet I'll give it a try, how does it help? More fat content or somethign?


----------



## Naminator (Jun 10, 2011)

It just tastes good. Hell mix Nutella and Peanut butter on toast.

There goes the munchies again. Nutella has a high fat content. But I find is kinda tastes funny after being cooked. The Peanut butter kinda liquifies with the Nutella making it better.


----------



## Sealight (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha ok sweet, I'm throwin another batch in soon, my brothers and I are all gonna get really fuckin' couch locked tonight, we got 2 strong fire crackers for each of us and a lot of stoner films in a 6 disc autochanging dvd player, perfect night haha!


----------

